# Anyone else getting these BOGUS 1.1x boost promotions?



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

for a few weeks now I've been getting 1.1x boost promos to drive in awful areas like, Newark, East Orange etc.. I don't live by there or drive there..


----------



## crazeecatlady (Apr 13, 2017)

Did you add the red squares with the "1.1" or is that normally how surges appear on your uber app? I only see orange or red shadings that have to be enlarged to see the increase percentages.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

That's funny for a few pennies more come risk your life, they should be forced to put gun symbols in those red squares


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

It doesn't equate to pennies technically 1.1 is a regular fare

That's why I won't drive unless it's 1.5 and up that way it erases Uber's fee


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

crazeecatlady said:


> Did you add the red squares with the "1.1" or is that normally how surges appear on your uber app? I only see orange or red shadings that have to be enlarged to see the increase percentages.


This isn't Surge, it's Boost. The pax doesn't pay the extra pennies, Uber allegedly adds a few cents to your pay if you pick up pax in those areas.

1.1x is an insult.


----------



## JDoey (Mar 6, 2017)

Agreed it's a total insult! LMAO.

And to top it off!!!!

UBER GIVING ME BOOST PROMOTIONS IN NYC MANHATTAN!!

I DONT HAVE A TLC!!! LMAO!!!

I CANT EVEN TAKE RIDES IN NYC SMFH


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yes, Hartford CT. Joke. Sad things is that it worked for them. It has all but killed AM rush Surge.


----------



## Delcrew5 (Mar 25, 2017)

Actually I just did that same area Newark/Orange area this past Cinco DE Mayo night. And I was amazed in how cleaned up the place has gotten. I made good money that night too! Although the streets are in need of some serious repairs


----------

